# Wish list for 2010



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

Think it was on here before but can't see the older posts anymore. So, what animals are on your wish list for 2010 and where are you planning on hunting them? Only bow and arrow...


----------



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

1. Gemsbuck
2. Nyala
3. Eland
4. Kudu Bull
5. Impala

All above trophy animals.

Hoyt Alphaburner, Fuse quiver and stabilizer, Spot Hogg - Hunter Hogg It sight, Limbdriver rest. Bow Crackerised and super tuned by Redge Grant Archers Edge.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Have a few planned hunts, will see how far I get through the year but I really hope that 2010 will be the year I get my Dik Dik.


----------



## winzo (Nov 4, 2005)

Bushbuck, bushpig and gemsbok...and whatever else gets in the way of my arrow...LOL!


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

I wish I could get back in 2010...having to wait until 2011.

But when I do get back, Eland, Gemsbok and Waterbuck...

AND...for the 'BOKS to win the world cup again!:first:


----------



## drenalin33 (Aug 7, 2008)

1. Eland
2. Bushbuck
3. Kudu
4. Zebra
5. Impala

Hunting the last two weeks of July 2010 with Lekota Safaris. I hunted with them in July of 2008 and had a fantastic hunt.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Not a South African, but here is my 2010 list........

Nyala
Waterbuck
Gemsbok
Southern Greater Kudu

If I can swing it this trip a Cape Buffalo in Zimbabwe too.

Can`t wait to return to Africa!!:darkbeer:


----------



## mymathewsblewup (Feb 14, 2010)

here is my 2011 wish list.....

1. gemsbok
2. impala male,female
3. blesbuck
4. blue wildebeest


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2010)

*Letchwe*

has anyone thought of shooting a letchwe. There are good sized ones here.
They are a bit expensive but then again very few people have one.


----------

